# Chances of 4 follies having eggs? Help!



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi all,

We have just been told that there are 4 follies of a good size in our 2nd attempt at IUI. (Using buserilin and puregon and some HRT tablets for extra madness).
The nurse warned us that the consultant would probably abandon it due to the risk of multiple pregnancy. However we have just had the call that the consultant is happy to proceed and all go for basting on Friday. 

I am so very excited but also scared silly as they've really hammered home the prospect of quads saying that there is a 70% chance of an egg being in every follicle and also told us about cases when there's had to be selective terminations of some of the fertilised eggs which makes me feel sick at the prospect. 

Has anyone had this same thing happen, going for it with 3+ follies? I know clinics are risk averse and wouldn't be going ahead if they were really worried but I just need reassuring.

This is such a roller coaster..so many huge decisions and i'm full of drugs, yikes!!

Thanks all in advance,

Cee


----------



## Nessybaby (Nov 13, 2011)

Hi CeeDeeBee  
Wow, what an exciting time ahead you have.    I would be so 'over the moon' with the chance of having multiple births. But everyone is different , there is a risk to babies and you, but only you can make that decision yourself. All I can say is listen to the advise of the consultant and go with your gut instinct xxx
I'm having ICSI in Jan, so I'm no-where near your tx, but I couldn't help but read your amazing experience so far! 
Sending you Good Luck   and keep us all posted on your tx and how it is all going ahead 

luv Ness xxx


----------



## stonefield74 (May 21, 2011)

Hi there - like everything with this TX madness - you can just never know.  On my first attempt (with IVF) I had 22 follies and 12 eggs collected.  This time I had 20 follies and only 2 viable eggs!  They initially collected 5 but 3 were no good.  So they can never know in my opinion - I was on exactly the same drugs both times but with totally different results.  It seems like its another "wait and see".  Sorry if that's not much use!


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks ladies for your kind words about my IUI.

There are just SO many variables. If only they could see if the follies had eggs..but even then..they may not fertilise/emplant/grow..the list goes on and on. Crystal balls all round.

It is a positive situation to be in as I am responding well, but the worry has set in as the nurse said she had a patient that did have all four fertilise, had 2 terminated then lost the other 2 as a result. I guess then you would be back at the same stage as not risking it at all.

I'll let you know how it goes...Pregnyl to mix shortly.

xx
Cee


----------



## christine1 (Mar 29, 2011)

Good luck 

  I look forward to hearing of your progress.

  I had my first scan for iui today - there were six follicles. However they were not muture enough, so have to keep injecting until Monday and hope in the meantime that no more than three mature or they will abort this cycle.

Wishing you all the best


----------



## ameheath (Oct 25, 2011)

hi cee!

i was told the same thing about havin four eggs being a risk of quads and if that happens thn they will advise termination of 1 or 2 but they cant make you do it it ultimately is your choice but the risks after their births is much higher to their health. Either way i looked at it i didnt like the outcome! 
but am so so happy that you are going ahead with it and not had to abort!!

ame x


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Hello again,

Thanks for all your support and advice.

We've gone for it and testing date in 9th Dec so will let you know what happens. On basting day nothing was really made of the 4 eggs so maybe it is highly unlikely. I'll keep you posted  

xx
cee


----------



## CeeDeeBee (Sep 19, 2011)

Just to update this thread..I was worrying for no reason.
The magic didn't happen so who knows. The 4 follies didn't result in 1 pregnancy never mind 4! BFN on 9/12/11
The swimmers were super duper quality as well, pah. 

Here's to more luck in 2012,
x
Cee


----------

